# Calculating Lifts in Skyscrapers



## jedi86 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

I hope this is the right section...

I am currently designing for my master thesis a skyscraper with mixed use of offices and residential appartments.

I was wondering how I could calculate how many lifts I need and how big they are? Does anyone got an idea?

My scraper would be aroung 200m height with a footprint of 40.5m x 32.4m and 50% - 50% office/apartments

Would be great if some1 got some tipps for me!!

Kind regards


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

That really depends on a lot of factors. You already list height, size and usage, but for example also the # of apartments per floor matters, the type and speed of elevator, the location of the functions in the tower and the quality level you aspire. Also single tenant office users tend to have more inner-tower traffic. Presuming you place apartments on top of the offices I would guess 2, maybe 3 dedicated elevators for the apartments and around 6 for the offices.


----------

